# headphone under 1500



## ninz (Mar 22, 2012)

hello everyone,
i need your expert advice on buying a headphone under 1500 its for listening music on psp?


btw

how is this audio technica ATH-T200 it is being compared to HD201?


all replies are appreciated


----------



## audiophilic (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm using of Tekfusion Twinwoofers which you get online at 1200/-. 

I must say they impressed me. I'm using it with my sonyericsson w8, and they sound brilliant for their price. Since sony produces the PS, it means sound has to be great, and may go well with Twinwoofers. 

Don't have so much experience with the Audio Technica . Other options is skull candy. You can go for whichever you feel best, but in my opinion Twinwoofers gave me better results that the sennheiser cx300II.


----------



## ninz (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks for your time


----------



## ninz (Mar 30, 2012)

got audio technica t200 its awesome for the price 
DONT BUY SENNHEISER IT SUCKS BIG TIME


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2012)

Sennheiser rocks. I have use their headphones.


----------



## KDroid (Apr 10, 2012)

This is a steal. I'll try & buy'em. ATH-T200 for 1k only!


----------

